# Japanese dreams ... another bag......



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

This bag is made with "gold" fabrics.
The fabrics, the flowers and the design let me dream about beautiful Japanese gardens with colorful flowers and sweet fragrances.
Ready for the trip?
I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

You and your bag are incredible! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Gorgeous! Do you have a business selling your beautiful bags?


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful bag & amazing photos.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Your bags are all pretty. You must sell these, or are they gifts. :-D :-D


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Beautiful as always!


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

GEWELDIG!
Gorgeous! Great colours!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Could this be your most beautiful bag?

Love it !

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful bag!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful fabric and bag!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful bag!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

amortje said:


> This bag is made with "gold" fabrics.
> The fabrics, the flowers and the design let me dream about beautiful Japanese gardens with colorful flowers and sweet fragrances.
> Ready for the trip?
> I hope you enjoy it.


Yes I am ready and I can pack all I need in a couple of your beautiful bags. Let's go!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful bag!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Stunning bag, beautiful work


----------



## Ricia (Sep 11, 2012)

Beautiful color combinations- I hope you are going to travel to Japan. It is an amazing place!


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## klarenbd (Apr 2, 2013)

Absolutely stunning, never seen anything so beautiful. Do you have a pattern and instructions for your bags. I would love to have a go at trying to make one. :thumbup:


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Beautiful! Nice work.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I really would like one of these! are you thinking of selling them?


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Absolutely beautiul!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Wonderful bag and the Japanese motif is delightful.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

You are so talented! Gorgeous bag!

Hazel


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice.

SEA


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i am so in awe of your "bag making talent"....i have never seen any more beautiful than yours!!
Blessings


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

your bags are absolutely wonderful. do you sell them?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

This is beautiful. Your bags just keep getting better and better... I know one thing when I make mine I won't use my "most favorite" material first...LOL I am not a great sewer but I enjoy it...


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

rjazz said:


> I really would like one of these! are you thinking of selling them?


Thank you for liking my bags.
I am thinking of selling them but I'm afraid the shipping to USA is too expensive for people who are interested.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Kathie said:


> Gorgeous! Do you have a business selling your beautiful bags?


No, I don't have a business. If people are interested I'm willing to sell them. For Europe or UK there isn't any problem. I'm not really aware of shipping and other costs or fee when sending them to USA.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Ricia said:


> Beautiful color combinations- I hope you are going to travel to Japan. It is an amazing place!


 :thumbup: I know....


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

klarenbd said:


> Absolutely stunning, never seen anything so beautiful. Do you have a pattern and instructions for your bags. I would love to have a go at trying to make one. :thumbup:


Thank you. No, I don't have a pattern. I don't use patterns. I make it the way I like it. Starting a project is not knowing what the outcome is. I use some fantasy and try to make nice combinations of the fabrics I like. So, even for me the result is always a surprise.
Just start with a few lovely fabrics and you will enjoy it.
There are 3 layers, fabric, interfacing and lining.
Good luck!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you all for liking my bags and all the nice comments.


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Where do you find all that beautiful fabric?


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Very nice! I like your colors.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

You are one very talented person. All your bags are just gorgeous.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh I really like this one! Beautiful!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

You are very talented. I can make a bag but not anything like this! I even printed a picture of yours to try and copy. I won't show what I made!


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: Fab :thumbup: :thumbup: I may have to add this to my list of purchases


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

jo everest said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Fab :thumbup: :thumbup: I may have to add this to my list of purchases


Are you interested?


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

socksaholic said:


> Where do you find all that beautiful fabric?


I'm always looking around to find something interesting.
Our local quiltshop has some nice fabrics too, but very expensive.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

amortje said:


> This bag is made with "gold" fabrics.
> The fabrics, the flowers and the design let me dream about beautiful Japanese gardens with colorful flowers and sweet fragrances.
> Ready for the trip?
> I hope you enjoy it.


Love this bag! Has class & style! Well done! xx


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

gorgeous


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

What a gorgeous bag! I love the fabrics and the colors. Very sophisticated.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

does anyone know how to figure out shipping rates from Europe to USA?


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, my, that is beautiful.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks, amortje...now someone needs to tell me what 30 euros is in US dollars


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Beautiful! What a great choice of coordinating fabrics for the Japanese print.


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

rjazz said:


> thanks, amortje...now someone needs to tell me what 30 euros is in US dollars


About $45


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Amazing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I LOVE your work!! Gorgeous!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Beautiful and so tastefully done.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful! You do such lovely work!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful bag, and thank you for turning out such nice quality sewing.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

You are sooooooooooo good. You can be my mentor.


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Very elegant, beautiful fabric and colours.


----------



## Blinkokr (Nov 25, 2013)

That is just gorgeous
Blessed day


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Wow


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

From where you learn , meaning you made own patterns or buy . You use a simple machine or quilting tolls.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful


----------

